# [postfix] Authentification avec dovecot (resolu)

## jjay

Hello,

Je me suis inspiré de ce tuto et du wiki de dovecot pour tenter d'ajouter l'authentification à mon serveur smtp. Mais j'ai un os le fichier /var/spool/postfix/private/auth n'existe pas sur ma config et il m'a pourtant l'air bien utile d'apres les differentes docs lues et aussi d'apres mes logs de postfix :

```
Dec  3 01:03:30 genteway postfix/smtpd[28811]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: No such file or directory
```

J'ai essayé de chercher si il ne me manquait pas une variable USE pour postfix mais je ne vois pas laquelle, pour info voici un petit equery u mail-mta/postfix : 

```
[ Found these USE variables for mail-mta/postfix-2.4.5 ]

 U I

 - - cdb          : Adds support for the CDB database engine from the author of qmail

 + + dovecot-sasl : Enable Dovecot protocol version 1 (server only) SASL implementation

 - - hardened     : activate default security enhancements for toolchain (gcc, glibc, binutils)

 - - ipv6         : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - ldap         : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)

 + + mailwrapper  : Adds mailwrapper support to allow multiple MTAs to be installed

 + + mbox         : Adds support for mbox (/var/spool/mail) style mail spools

 + + mysql        : Adds mySQL Database support

 - - nis          : Support for NIS/YP services

 + + pam          : Adds support PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules) - DANGEROUS to arbitrarily flip

 - - postgres     : Adds support for the postgresql database

 + + sasl         : Adds support for the Simple Authentication and Security Layer

 - - selinux      : !!internal use only!! Security Enhanced Linux support, this must be set by the selinux profile or breakage will occur

 + + ssl          : Adds support for Secure Socket Layer connections

 - - vda          : Adds support for virtual delivery agent quota enforcing

```

et mon fichier /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf : 

```
ssl_cert_file = /etc/ssl/dovecot/server.pem

ssl_key_file = /etc/ssl/dovecot/server.key

protocol imap {

   listen = *:10143

   ssl_listen = *:10943

}

auth default {

  socket listen {

    client {

      path = /var/spool/postfix/private/auth

      mode = 0660

      user = postfix

      group = postfix

    }

  }

}

```

Merci à vous.Last edited by jjay on Wed Dec 05, 2007 12:01 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Redémarre Dovecot avant Postfix, il devrait le créer  :Wink: 

----------

## jjay

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Redémarre Dovecot avant Postfix, il devrait le créer 

 

J'y croyais pas trop, mais ca coutait pas trop cher d'essayer, et bien c'est pas ça. J'ai toujours pas de fichier /var/spool/postfix/private/auth  :Sad: 

Autre chose ?

----------

## Uggy

Dovecot start bien sans erreur ? Quekquechose dans les logs ?

----------

## jjay

 *Uggy wrote:*   

> Dovecot start bien sans erreur ? Quekquechose dans les logs ?

 

Je ne trouve pas de log de dovecot mais il y a de fortes chances qu'il ne marche pas vu que je lui demande d'utiliser un fichier qui n'existe pas (/var/spool/postfix/private/auth)

La 1ere question (à mon avis) est : commet avoir ce fichier /var/spool/postfix/private/auth dans postfix ?

----------

## Uggy

 *jjay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La 1ere question (à mon avis) est : commet avoir ce fichier /var/spool/postfix/private/auth dans postfix ?

 

Peut etre en réussissant a démarrer le démon dovecot ? pas sur mais peut etre... ?

Si tu as une erreur de syntaxe dans le fichier de conf, il est possible que ca bloque le démarrage du service.....

Simplifie la conf dovecot (les listen etc...) et regarde si dovecot démarre avec des "netstat" des "ps" etc...

Ensuite ajoute au fur et a mesure des lignes dans la conf...

----------

## Uggy

Je viens de faire le test..

Le fichier n'est "créé" que si le service dovecot tourne.

```
xx ~ # ll /var/spool/postfix/private/auth

srw-rw---- 1 postfix postfix 0 xx xx xx:xx /var/spool/postfix/private/auth

xx # /etc/init.d/dovecot stop

 * Stopping dovecot ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

xx # ll /var/spool/postfix/private/auth

ls: cannot access /var/spool/postfix/private/auth: No such file or directory

xx # /etc/init.d/dovecot start

 * Starting dovecot ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

xx ll /var/spool/postfix/private/auth

srw-rw---- 1 postfix postfix 0 Dec  3 14:46 /var/spool/postfix/private/auth

xx #
```

----------

## jjay

 *Uggy wrote:*   

>  *jjay wrote:*   
> 
> La 1ere question (à mon avis) est : commet avoir ce fichier /var/spool/postfix/private/auth dans postfix ? 
> 
> Peut etre en réussissant a démarrer le démon dovecot ? pas sur mais peut etre... ?
> ...

 

Ok cool maintenant on sait comment ce fichier est crée  :Smile: 

Merci, je regarde ce qui se passe lors du demarrage de dovecot

----------

## geekounet

 *jjay wrote:*   

>  *Uggy wrote:*   Dovecot start bien sans erreur ? Quekquechose dans les logs ? 
> 
> Je ne trouve pas de log de dovecot mais il y a de fortes chances qu'il ne marche pas vu que je lui demande d'utiliser un fichier qui n'existe pas (/var/spool/postfix/private/auth)
> 
> La 1ere question (à mon avis) est : commet avoir ce fichier /var/spool/postfix/private/auth dans postfix ?

 

Les logs de Dovecot partent dans syslog, donc dans /var/log/messages par défaut si t'as pas encore customisé ton syslog.

----------

## jjay

Je progesse, en fait mon fichier de conf de dovecot n'etait pas complet, voici le nouveau :

```
ssl_cert_file = /etc/ssl/dovecot/server.pem

ssl_key_file = /etc/ssl/dovecot/server.key

protocol imap {

   listen = *:10143

   ssl_listen = *:10943

}

auth default {

     mechanisms = plain login

     passdb pam {

            }

     userdb passwd {

           }

  

  socket listen {

    client {

      path = /var/spool/postfix/private/auth

      mode = 0660   

      user = postfix

      group = postfix

    }

  }

}
```

Et miracle le fichier /var/spool/postfix/private/auth est bien crée au demarrage de dovecot.

Merci, je progresse ... à suivre.

----------

## jjay

Bon c'est mieux, par contre mon user se fait jetter mauvais password  :Sad: 

J'ai oublié autre chose dans mon fichier de conf pour dovecot ? Dovecot n'utilise pas l'authentification standard ?

----------

## jjay

Bon j'ai crée le fichier /etc/pam.d/dovecot avec le contenu suivant : 

```
auth    required        pam_unix.so 

account required        pam_unix.so
```

Et ca marche, je fais encore quelques tests ce soir et si tout est ok j'ajoute un petit resolu.

----------

## jjay

Voila c'est tout nickel, du coup je suis meme passé sur IMAP dovecot à la place de celui fourni par xinet.d et c'est beaucoup mieux comme ça (plus performant)

Merci à tous, encore un probleme résolu grace à vous  :Smile: 

----------

